# Sculpting the Dead Mouth



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

I posted the second in a series of videos showing how to sculpt a zombie head. This is the 2nd installment called "Sculpting the Dead Mouth". Check it out on youtube, and if you like it, come by my blog for more how-to fun.

YouTube- Sculpting the Dead Mouth


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I just love your videos! Keep 'em coming...


----------



## Phil (Mar 21, 2008)

I like your style and really appreciate your taking the time to share!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for bringing the new video to our attention. I love your work and your blog spot is always fun to spend time on.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Amazing work! Thanks for sharing this, I'm off to check out your blog


----------

